# Just Purchased my first personal Quad-1990 Honda Fourtrax 300 4x4!



## sumfarmer (Oct 18, 2012)

So what should I do to it? I know "trips" has pretty much the same fourwheeler I have, but I can't seem to find lifts or anything that fit the 1990 model. I have Kenda claws on it that I like pretty good, brand new too.:drive:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks really good for a 90 model!!!! 

I would just snorkel it and ride it. No need for anything else really. Unless you want to go w/ bigger or more aggressive tires, but yeah any honda 300 lift should fit it. HL should have one that will fit.


----------



## sumfarmer (Oct 18, 2012)

So HL's lifts are for the 92-00 models. But I don't really need one, I don't want backs or laws or anything. But would a K&N air filter/maybe a supertrapp exhaust be good for it? Just anything to make it perform better, last longer. I'm just super excited to finally own my own, to be honest.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I would stay away from K&N they dont keep dust out very well, get a UNI foam filter everyone really seems to like them. 

I dont see why that lift wouldnt fit. You could always call them and ask.


----------



## sumfarmer (Oct 18, 2012)

Alright, I just checked out the UNI airfilter site and in the FAQ's that I would have to re-jet my fourtrax. Difficult or not?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nah should be pretty easy on yours, but I dont see why you would need to rejet just by changing the filter. You shouldnt need to. But if you snorkel it you would probably have to.


----------



## sumfarmer (Oct 18, 2012)

It obviously can't be undone and I don't regret my purchase at all, but was $1700 a good deal for it? Most of the people I talked to said it was, but I figured y'all are pros at this stuff.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

If it's in really good shape, and it looks like it's in great shape, and it runs good, then yes $1700 is a really good deal. I tried to buy one a few years back, '90 model, red. Ran great but plastic was faded and tires were bald. Guy wouldnt budge off $2200... So yeah, you got a good deal.


----------

